# Food basic of hedgehogs



## Emilly ^^ (Jun 9, 2013)

In Spain as I have understood we do not have good marks of food for hedgehogs. Therefore it is recommended to give them cat food.
The recommended cat foods are: Royal Canin (Kitten, baby cat and light); Hill’s Science Plan Kitten Pollo, Hill’s Natures Best Feline Kitten Pollo, Hill’s Science Plan Adult Light; and Leonardo (Kitten and light). 

What do you think of these foods for hedgehogs?


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

As long as the first few ingredients are a meat like chicken, turkey, ect. and not a a lot of fillers like corn gluten and chicken by product meal I believe that you would be alright in those cat foods. I suggest having 2 or more cat foods mixed in case of a recall.


----------



## Emilly ^^ (Jun 9, 2013)

Sugargliderlove said:


> As long as the first few ingredients are a meat like chicken, turkey, ect. and not a a lot of fillers like corn gluten and chicken by product meal I believe that you would be alright in those cat foods. I suggest having 2 or more cat foods mixed in case of a recall.


This food have a lot of grains, this is the problem. The first ingredients of the Royal Canin Kitten are: _Dehydrated poultry meat, corn flour, poultry fat, rice, corn, corn gluten..._

Corn flour, corn, corn fluten, rice... I don´t like this... :| And the Royal Canin Light is worse...  And Leonardo is a little better, but still has enough grains 

Foods like Acana, Orijen, Taste of the wild, porta21... are good for the hedgehogs??


----------



## pixieaki210 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm making a new mix for my hedgie and when I looked at the Hill's brand it wasn't something I thought was of good quality 

I would look into companies like Blue buffalo which are known to be good both in the cat, dog, and hedgie world and Chicken soup for the soul for cats


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They may not have Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup in Spain though. A lot of other countries have a much more limited food selection than people in the US, Canada, and UK do.

Emilly, the foods you listed last all sound like they might be good - the other main thing to watch along with ingredients is protein and fat levels. Protein should be somewhere between 28-35% and fat should (usually) be between 10-15%, unless a hedgehog is a runner and needs a higher fat food.


----------

